

This is how much I want to intern at Google. - charlie_vill
http://www.mygoogleinternship.com/

======
onedev
Honestly this is cringeworthy, but that's just me being honest. I wish you the
best!

~~~
charlie_vill
Thanks, any suggestions or feedback as to how I could improve?

------
jkimmel
another typo, $33,000 should be $333,000. also, you may want to find a value
for _unique_ visitors to Times Square every day. The first thing I thought
about while reading was how many of those 10^6 people are commuters who would
walk past the ad every day for 3 months. Not trying to nitpick, but I think
looking into that could really show attention to detail.

it looks nice otherwise, definitely above the normal effort put into an intern
application. best of luck!

~~~
charlie_vill
Wow,

Thanks a lot, appreciate the feedback. You're right, I just did the respective
edits. I really hope Google is able to see how much this means to me. Again,
thanks and have a great one!

------
throwwit
Your resume page looks googly, but I sure hope the HR process nowadays isn't
all about gimmicks. All I can suggest is don't stress out and blow the coding
interview (happened to me).

Umm why are the analytics set to strikingly.com?

~~~
ddoolin
He worked there according to his resume. Not an answer, though.

------
slackpad
Your phrase, "utter arbitration" doesn't make sense - that word is about
settling disputes. You could say "This number comes from my intuition (and is
a little arbitrary), I assume..."

~~~
charlie_vill
You're right, just made the edits. Thanks a lot for the feedback. Have a great
one!

------
Casseres
The site doesn't fail gracefully with JavaScript disabled. Also, with
JavaScript disabled, you'll see "© 2012 Your Name" in the footer.

Interesting idea though. Good luck!

------
gaigepr
You might want to consider tweaking the font for the text on your images. It
can be hard to read on some of the images. Maybe have the font be outlined
with s thin black line or something.

~~~
charlie_vill
Yeah, good catch, I'll work on this right away. Thank you!

~~~
daken
I agree, blurry images and little content between images makes it hard to
read, you need to space this out more I guess

Also in the costs, renting a space to put a booth does not seem to be
included?

------
maroun
This is awesome. I love when prospective interns put this much time and care
into something they really want. Best of luck man!

~~~
charlie_vill
Hey,

Thanks a bunch man, I hope Google can see how much this means to me. Best to
you too.

------
drflet
One typo I noticed - "Time Square" should be "Times Square"

~~~
charlie_vill
Thanks a lot! Appreciate it!

------
alaskamiller
Used to process HR here, reviewed thousands of approved applicants, none of
them have anything close to something like this. This is good, but you're
trying too hard.

You have three months there to enjoy some food, possibly get to organize
powerpoints and do some research. This shows you want to do something big but
is tied to nothing concrete. Just fantasy, thinking of getting to a $1.4MM
budget that takes 6 months to gain ROI.

This also isn't very Googley. This idea of bombarding Times Square, setup
hardware in the middle of a busy street, and beaming things to billboards.

Try a different approach, change your scope.

You have 3 months, 480 to 500 hours give or take. You have perhaps 4 other
interns on your team, now it's 2000 hours. You can only get a tiny fraction of
Google's leverage but nothing crazy like constant travel, big budgets, or
endless cpu power, you don't even get the full Google brand but rather a
secondary, Google Maps, and maybe even tertiary branding, Google Maps
Yellowman.

What do you do to gain usage? Loyalty? Awareness? How do you create feedback
loops and get valuable information to the dev team? How do you identify and
partner with other brands?

------
babyturtle
Google has a marketing division? What for?? every person already uses their
site everyday.

Why would they advertise at times square when everyone in the world is already
eye balling their website everyday?

Also marketing is only needed for things people dont really need or want. A
good product sells itself by word of mouth.

